# Famous SFF quotes.



## Rippers (Jul 7, 2009)

Self explanatory really. I'll start with a quote from my namesake~

'Get away from her you bitch...'


----------



## Jev (Jul 7, 2009)

"It was a bright cold day in April, and the clocks were striking thirteen."

"There was me, that is Alex, and my three droogs, that is Pete, Georgie, and Dim, and we sat in the Korova Milkbar trying to make up our rassoodocks what to do with the evening."

First two that came to mind anyway.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 8, 2009)

God, there's so many. Sorry if i'm being a bit Trite, but i thought i'd get these out the way. 

Who are you? 
What do you want? 
May the Force be with you.
Live Long and Prosper. 
Don't panic.


----------



## dask (Jul 8, 2009)

"It was a pleasure to burn." Ray Bradbury, FAHRENHEIT 451

Actually I have a note book full of quotes. Whenever I see something I really like I jot it down. My signature at another forum is: "It is with considerable difficulty that I remember the original era of my being." Mary Shelley, FRANKENSTEIN


----------



## Rippers (Jul 8, 2009)

Rodders said:


> May the Force be with you.
> Live Long and Prosper.



They're crackers.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 8, 2009)

"You know what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like this?" - Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 8, 2009)

"My God Its full of Stars" *2001*
"Its Alive!" *Frankenstein*


----------



## Rodders (Jul 8, 2009)

"You've got to be f****** kidding." John Carpenter's The Thing.


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 11, 2009)

"Marines, we are _leaving!_" Cpl Hicks, Aliens.


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 11, 2009)

"Well, why don't we put _her_ in charge?!" Pvt. Hudson, Aliens.

("Hudson, sir. He's Hicks.")


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 11, 2009)

"Explain that to me again" - just about any SF film from the 50's featuring the dumb sidekick.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 11, 2009)

J-Sun said:


> "Well, why don't we put _her_ in charge?!" Pvt. Hudson, Aliens.
> 
> ("Hudson, sir. He's Hicks.")


 
Really, everything Hudson says could just about make the list. Brilliant role.


- Hey, maybe you haven't been keeping up on current events, but we just got our asses kicked, pal! 

- That's it man, game over man, game over! 

- Right, right. Somebody said "alien" she thought they said "illegal alien" and signed up! 

-


----------



## Pyan (Jul 11, 2009)

> “A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.”





> When any government, or any church for that matter, undertakes to say to its subjects, This you may not read, this you must not see, this you are forbidden to know, the end result is tyranny and oppression no matter how holy the motives.


R.A. Heinlein


----------



## ktabic (Jul 11, 2009)

> Perhaps we should execute their trainer?


Ming the Merciless


----------



## Connavar (Jul 11, 2009)

" Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man? " - Hudson"
 No. Have you? " - Vasquez
*
Aliens*

I saw it two nights ago for the first time such an awesome movie.  


_"We of the Institute receive an intensive historical inculcation; we know the men of the past, and we have projected dozens of possible future variations, which, without exception, are repulsive. 
Man, as he exists now, with all his faults and vices, a thousand gloriously irrational compromises between two thousand sterile absolutes is optimal. Or so it seems to us who are men." _

"Xaviar Skolcamp, Over-Centennial Fellow of the Institute" in *The Killing Machine.*


----------



## Rippers (Jul 11, 2009)

Connavar said:


> *
> Aliens*
> 
> I saw it two nights ago for the first time such an awesome movie.



Wow, seriously? You're right, it's a cracking film.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 11, 2009)

Make it so. (Jean Luc Picard, Star Trek: The Next Generation.)


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 11, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Really, everything Hudson says could just about make the list. Brilliant role.



Yep!  But, as Connavar pointed out, Vasquez got hers, too. The whole film is full of lines like that. I can't remember but I think it might have even been Frost who said, when Gorman ordered the ammo collected, "What's he want us to use? Harsh language?"

(Maybe it was "What're we supposed to use?", I forget.)

Back a little more directly on topic:

"Klaatu barada nikto" - The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)


----------



## Jev (Jul 11, 2009)

"Ah'm loohking fuh Sawah Connuh."
...
"Ah'll be bahck."


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 11, 2009)

Jev said:


> "Ah'm loohking fuh Sawah Connuh."



"And next Ah'll be loohking fuh dat wascally wabbit!"

Oh noes, it's the Elmer Fuddinator!


----------



## Jev (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, it was the best I could do with Ahnuld's mushmouth.


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 11, 2009)

Jev said:


> Hey, it was the best I could do with Ahnuld's mushmouth.



No, I know - it was very good. It was just the last couple of words, especially, that really triggered the image for me, and I want to thank you for that. 

-- I'm still thinking about it. Bugs would have to play Sawah - in a dress. (He was often wearing dresses). When we do the flashbacks, we can have Marvin play one of the other-style Terminators. (Make it a mix of "Rabbit of Seville" and the Marvin ones.) Who should play Reese?


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 11, 2009)

J-Sun said:


> No, I know - it was very good. It was just the last couple of words, especially, that really triggered the image for me, and I want to thank you for that.
> 
> -- I'm still thinking about it. Bugs would have to play Sawah - in a dress. (He was often wearing dresses). When we do the flashbacks, we can have Marvin play one of the other-style Terminators. (Make it a mix of "Rabbit of Seville" and the Marvin ones.) Who should play Reese?


Who else but Duck Dodgers himself Daffy
Can just see it now in the final battle the fuddinator has had his outer skin burned away revealing the metal robot underneath, and Reese utters that immortal line
"You're Dethspickable"


----------



## ktabic (Jul 11, 2009)

"I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that."


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 11, 2009)

Vladd67 said:


> Who else but Duck Dodgers himself Daffy
> Can just see it now in the final battle the fuddinator has had his outer skin burned away revealing the metal robot underneath, and Reese utters that immortal line
> "You're Dethspickable"



Perfect! That's a wrap!


----------



## Jev (Jul 11, 2009)

Assuming that fairytale counts as fantasy:

"My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."

... and about a billion other lines therein. Given the Fuddinator, though, I will not attempt to replicate Montoya's accent.

Also, "You damn, dirty apes."


----------



## Rippers (Jul 12, 2009)

I know Kung Foo.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 12, 2009)

From Asimov
Violence is the last resort of the incompetant. 
From Clarke
Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.


----------



## Rinman (Jul 12, 2009)

The truth is out there.

Mulder or whatever offa X Files.

Meh I tried.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 12, 2009)

Great effort Rinman. I completely forgot about the x-files.


----------



## ktabic (Jul 12, 2009)

_The truth is down here. Third door on the right._
- Bach, Dark Skies
Reminded of by Rinman's X-Files quote


----------



## Rinman (Jul 12, 2009)

ktabic said:


> _The truth is down here. Third door on the right._
> - Bach, Dark Skies
> Reminded of by Rinman's X-Files quote


 
I was actually expecting the first post after mine to be something in the lines of "OMG UR POST IS TEH FAILZ U N00b!!" Yeah.


----------



## Pyan (Jul 12, 2009)

Wrong on three counts, Rinman...


It was a good suggestion, and wouldn't deserve it

If anyone used txtspeak like that here, the mods would be down on them like a ton of bricks

It would fall under the rules about personal attacks


Only spammers and the terminally stupid get our backs up - keep it (reasonably!) sensible, and you'll be OK...


----------



## Connavar (Jul 12, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> From Asimov
> Violence is the last resort of the incompetent.
> From Clarke
> Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.



"My mother said violence never solves anything."

 "So?"  "I'm sure the city fathers of Carthage would be glad to know that."

_Lt. Col. Jean V. Dubois (Ret.) - Starship Troopers_.

Asimov's quote is sooo naive I prefer the realism from RAH.

The popular,western empires like Rome wouldn't exist without violence solving thier problems or rather finishing off their enemies.


----------



## Rinman (Jul 12, 2009)

See now pyan's yelling at me... Teresa hates me (sarcastic..kind of? ) for calling grrr...now I have to find a post with his username...Culhwch for the nickname thingermagigger

Terminally stupid...oh god...I'm not finishing that sentence.



			
				Terry Pratchett said:
			
		

> This is space. It's sometimes called the final frontier. (Except that of course you can't have a *final* frontier, because there'd be nothing for it to be a frontier *to*, but as frontiers go, it's pretty penultimate...)


----------



## zachariah (Jul 12, 2009)

Smoke me a kipper - I'll be back for breakfast.


----------



## Rippers (Jul 12, 2009)

It's so much bigger on the inside.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 12, 2009)

Jev said:


> Assuming that fairytale counts as fantasy:
> 
> "My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."



If it does (and these are from memory so may be misquotes):

'I hate waiting.'
'Get used to disappointment.'

'I could give you my word as a Spaniard.'
'No good.  I've known too many Spaniards.'

'I know something you don't know... I am not left handed.'

'I admit it.  You're better than I am.' 
'Then why are you smiling?'
'I'm not left-handed either.'

'Is this a kissing book?'

And my all time favourite:

'Murdered by pirates is good!'

J


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 12, 2009)

From Star Trek V,The Search for Spock 
Bones: My god spock you really HAVE boldly gone where noone's gone before!


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 13, 2009)

Last night, Darth Vader came down from planet Vulcan and told me that if I didn't take Lorraine out that he'd melt my brain. -- George McFly


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 13, 2009)

Connavar said:


> AE35Unit said:
> 
> 
> > From Asimov
> ...



Despite being a huge fan of Asimov (though not a small one of Heinlein), I have to agree. It's a good quote (though I think it's "last refuge of the incompetent") and works in its place but violence is sometimes also the last refuge of the competent and sometimes not even the last.

The ID4 thread reminded me of my favorite quote from that film and I reckon it must be famous: "I have *got* to get me one of *these*!"


----------



## Rodders (Jul 13, 2009)

Do, or do not. There is no try. (Yoda, the Empire Strikes Back)


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 13, 2009)

J-Sun said:


> The ID4 thread reminded me of my favorite quote from that film and I reckon it must be famous: "I have *got* to get me one of *these*!"



He he yea Clarkson used that phrase in Top Gear recently.


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 25, 2009)

"Open fire! All weapons!" (General Kala, Flash Gordon)


----------



## nj1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone know the full quote from Bladerunner, "I've seen things....... attack ships on fire....", only thats a really famous quote and i saw an advert on tv the other day with Anthony Hopkins quoting it fir some reason


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 25, 2009)

I've seen things you wouldn't believe. Attack ships off the shores of Orion••• 
(Someone else do the next line?)


----------



## nj1 (Jul 25, 2009)

i honestly don't know the full quote, but wasn't it "attack ships ON FIRE...?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 25, 2009)

Attack ships on fire off the shores of Orion perhaps?


----------



## nj1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just did a search and found this site with the clip from the film. Interresting that i also thought it was shores of orion, when it's quite clearly shoulder of orion

A Million Monkeys Typing: Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 26, 2009)

Now thats just funny,because I have always thought it sounds like Shoulders of Orion but that can't be right,it must surely be shores! One good use for subtitles I guess!


----------



## Urlik (Jul 27, 2009)

shoulder makes more sense as the constelation is represented by a human and two of the major stars in it are the shoulders


----------



## Urien (Jul 27, 2009)

"Time to die." Also Bladerunner, same speech.

"He's dead Jim." McCoy Star Trek TOS.

"She canna take it cap'n." Scotty prior to the Enterprise's inevitable non-destruction.

"That's illogical." Spock 

"They mostly come at night, mostly." Newt in Aliens.

"I am your father." Darthy boy to Luke in Star Wars.

"Help meeee." Scientist chappie trapped in spider web in The Fly.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 27, 2009)

A couple of my favourites:

This is what we laughingly refer to as a plan, right?
*Strange Days*

Mr Wall: Do not fret, Anna. I will give you some more pretty things soon.
Emma Murdoch: I'm not Anna. 
Mr Wall: You will be soon, yes.
*Dark City*

And the best line of all time...

I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubblegum.
*They Live*


----------



## Urien (Jul 27, 2009)

A couple more...

"You shall not pass." Gandalf in LotR

"Soylent Green is made out of people."


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 27, 2009)

J-Sun said:


> Despite being a huge fan of Asimov (though not a small one of Heinlein), I have to agree. It's a good quote (though I think it's "last refuge of the incompetent") and works in its place but violence is sometimes also the last refuge of the competent and sometimes not even the last.


 
I'm surprised that no one has pointed out Asimov's obvious nod to two other quite famous quotes, the earlier of which is recapitulated in the course of Bierce's response:



> *Patriotism*, _n_. Combustible rubbish ready to the torch of anyone ambitious to illuminate his name.
> 
> In Dr. Johnson's famous dictionary patriotism is defined as the last resort of a scoundrel. With all due respect to an enlightened but inferior lexicographer I beg to submit that it is the first.


 
-- *The Devil's Dictionary*

And I think Asimov is making a broader point: that true competence would both recognize the emerging situation before it reaches that point and find non-violent (perhaps preventative, in some cases) solutions. The fact that we've had to resort to violence (which really doesn't resolve the underlying issues, but only the specific instance of the moment) may simply indicate that we have never yet reached the stage of genuine competence....


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Tillane said:


> I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubblegum.
> *They Live*



Thats from a film? I know it from the game Duke Nukem on the PC
'Its time to kick ass and chew gum,and I'm all out of gum'


----------



## Connavar (Jul 27, 2009)

j. d. worthington said:


> I'm surprised that no one has pointed out Asimov's obvious nod to two other quite famous quotes, the earlier of which is recapitulated in the course of Bierce's response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course its all good,peachy to expect better than violence but the reality of human life,condition is that violence is much easier to us than be above it.  Human history has proven that.  

Thats why i liked that ST qoute and smiled when i read that scene.   Asimov qoute is more like an utopia. 

We will prolly die out before genuine competence.

I couldnt agree more with Dr.Johnson about patriotism.


----------



## nj1 (Jul 27, 2009)

*'There can be only one!'*  Highlander


----------



## Tillane (Jul 27, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Thats from a film? I know it from the game Duke Nukem on the PC
> 'Its time to kick ass and chew gum,and I'm all out of gum'


Yeah, 3DRealms nicked it and changed it a bit for Duke3d, but the original line was spoken by "Rowdy" Roddy Piper in *They Live*, all the way back in 1986 I believe...


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Tillane said:


> Yeah, 3DRealms nicked it and changed it a bit for Duke3d, but the original line was spoken by "Rowdy" Roddy Piper in *They Live*, all the way back in 1986 I believe...



Ha,have only seen They Live once,and a long time ago. Bit of a classic that,want to see it again.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 27, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to pick it up on DVD for a fiver a couple of years back.  One of those films I can watch no matter what mood I'm in.  Great fun.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Good find Till!


----------



## Marlon (Aug 8, 2009)

42

which is too short at less than 7 characters so I have to write this whole sentence to allow the post thereby ruining the succinct and concise nature of the post I intended.


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 8, 2009)

Marlon said:


> 42
> 
> which is too short at less than 7 characters so I have to write this whole sentence to allow the post thereby ruining the succinct and concise nature of the post I intended.



I hate when that happens. I have no idea what that's supposed to protect against.


----------



## dask (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a couple from THE THING FROM ANOTHER WORLD (1951):

"No doors, no windows."
"...stranger in a strange land."


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 8, 2009)

dask said:


> Here are a couple from THE THING FROM ANOTHER WORLD (1951):
> 
> "No doors, no windows."
> "...stranger in a strange land."



Also sounds like an early Gary Numan punk song,My Love is a Liquid
'There are no corners to hide in my room,
No doors no windows,
 no fireplace••• '


----------



## dask (Aug 9, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Also sounds like an early Gary Numan punk song,My Love is a Liquid
> 'There are no corners to hide in my room,
> No doors no windows,
> no fireplace••• '


 
Yeah, I've often wondered if THE THING was where Harlan Ellison got the title for his book.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Sep 28, 2009)

"I'm a doctor, not a...[insert word of choice] - Dr. McCoy (Star Trek)


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 28, 2009)

dask said:


> Yeah, I've often wondered if THE THING was where Harlan Ellison got the title for his book.


 
Possible, given Ellison's stated position on the film, as well as his knowledge of film in general; but the phrase dates back a looong time before the Howard Hawks film.

As for "stranger in a strange land"... that one goes back to the Bible (at least), to the story of Moses and Zipporah, Exodus 2:22:



> And she bare him a son, and he called his name Gershom: for he said, I have been a stranger in a strange land.


 
Heinlein's choice of that title and the subject matter of much of the book (religion) have very ancient precedents in common....


----------



## Boneman (Sep 28, 2009)

Marty McFly: "Great Scott!"
Doc Brown: "Yeah, it's heavy isn't it?"

A great role-reversal, as they'd been saying each other's lines for two films before...


----------



## Moss (Sep 30, 2009)

"*We are the dead*" followed by "*YOU ARE THE DEAD*"
1984: one of the most chilling moments in fiction.

And
"*I shall take the ring to Mordor, though I do not know the way*"
Always brings a lump to my throat.


----------



## The Ace (Sep 30, 2009)

*If I'd had to buy you, you wouldn't be worth the price.

*Pterry (Granny weatherwax, Wyrd Sisters).


----------



## Rodders (Sep 30, 2009)

We are the Borg. You will be assimilated. 

The Borg. (Still one of the most chilling enemies ever to grace the small screen at the time.)


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 30, 2009)

The most famous

"Gordon's ALIVE!!!"

The funniest

"Everybody's dead Dave" (actually come to think of it ,was this a parody of 2001?)

along with 

"It's a smegging garbage pod!"

The most chilling

"If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face - forever"


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 5, 2009)

From *Dr. Strangelove*:

General "Buck" Turgidson (George C. Scott): "Mr. President, I'm not saying we wouldn't get our hair mussed. But I do say no more than ten to twenty million killed, tops. Uh, depending on the breaks."

Major T. J. "King" Kong (Slim Pickens): "Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."

Dr. Strangelove (Peter Sellers): "Mein Führer! I can walk!"


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 5, 2009)

Paraphrasing here because I can't remember the exact quote.

From Lords and Ladies (Terry Pratchett), after the elves ransacked Nanny Ogg's cottage.

_It looked like it had been ransacked by Genghis Cohen_
_- hence the phrase, wholesale destruction_


----------



## K. Riehl (Oct 10, 2009)

I have always like the opening to The War of the Worlds,

"No one would have believed in the early years of the 21st century that our world was being watched by intelligences greater than our own; that as men busied themselves about their various concerns, *they* observed and studied, the way a man with a microscope might scrutinize the creatures that swarm and multiply in a drop of water. With infinite complacency, men went to and fro about the globe, confident of our empire over this world. Yet across the gulf of space, intellects vast and cool and unsympathetic regarded our planet with envious eyes and slowly, and surely, drew their plans against us"


----------



## Grimward (Oct 10, 2009)

From *Star Trek*:

"Damn it Jim, I'm just a county doctor!"


From *Star Wars*

Skywalker:  "She's rich."

Solo: "Rich?"

Skywalker:  "Rich, powerful.  Listen, if you were to rescue her, the reward would be....."

Solo:  "What?"

Skywalker:  "Well, more wealth than you can imagine."

Solo: "I don't know, I can imagine quite a bit."


----------



## dask (Oct 10, 2009)

"It was fun to be dead." Parapsyche by Jack Vance

"There's no accounting for the way people choose to exist." Rhapsody In Black by Brian N. Stableford

"I can sense the ecstasy of horror." The Blind Spot by Austin Hall and Homer Eon Flint

"Now let us see what we have. It may not amount to proof, but at least it is evidence." Clair de Lune by Seabury Quinn

"Simon was still possessed of emotion --- sharper, clearer emotions than before, he thought, divorced as they were from the chemical confusions of the flesh." The Harpers Of Titan by Edmond Hamilton


----------



## Tillane (Oct 10, 2009)

clovis-man said:


> From *Dr. Strangelove*:


_*President Merkin Muffley (Peter Sellers):*_ "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here!  This is the War Room!"

And from Forbidden Planet:
_*Cookie:*_ Another one of them new worlds. No beer, no women, no pool parlors, nothin'. Nothin' to do but throw rocks at tin cans, and we gotta bring our own tin cans.


----------



## UltraCulture (Oct 10, 2009)

Couple from _The Abyss._

Catfish _- "_It's a bottomless pit, baby. Two-and-a-half miles straight down". 

Lindsey - " So raise your hand if you think that was a Russian water-tentacle".


----------



## The DeadMan (Nov 2, 2009)

"Come on in. This is Liberty Hall, you can spit on the mat and call the cat a *******."
  From the John Grimes books by A. Bertram Chandler


----------



## warstarcerberus (Dec 24, 2009)

earth thats just a fable

no kill i

their still  gaining on us does this thing do light speed??.
you bet your asteroids kid. [hardware wars]

second star to the right and just passing jupiter two.
part petter pann and part spaceballs.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 25, 2009)

"I rarely use it myself sir, it promotes rust."


----------



## Boneman (Dec 26, 2009)

"And remember - if the phone doesn't ring this weekend - it's me!"


----------



## jojajihisc (Dec 28, 2009)

"He had grown up in a country run by politicians who sent the pilots to man the bombers to kill the babies to make the world safe for children to grow up in." 

~Ursula K. Le Guin (*The Lathe of Heaven*)


----------



## dask (Dec 29, 2009)

"Not even the H-bomb could change our inner nature. We have learned most bloodily that the H-bomb does nothing that the stone axe did not do --- and neither weapon could tame us. Man can be chained but he cannot be domesticated, and eventually he always breaks his chains."  Robert A. Heinlein, "The Third Millennium Opens", AMAZING STORIES, April 1956.


----------



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 25, 2016)

"Every time a bell rings an angel gets his wings"
Its a wonderful life.
1946


----------



## The DeadMan (Mar 25, 2016)

“Our lives are not our own. We are bound to others, past and present, and by each crime and every kindness, we birth our future.” 
― David Mitchell, Cloud Atlas


----------



## The DeadMan (Mar 25, 2016)

“Spike Spiegel: Hey, Jet, did you know that there are three things that I hate?
Jet Black: Whatever...
Spike Spiegel: Kids... animals... and women with attitude.
Jet Black: Oh?
Spike Spiegel: So why do we have all three neatly gathered on our ship!” 
― Keiko Nobumoto, Cowboy Bebop


----------



## dask (Mar 25, 2016)

michaelhall2007 said:


> "Every time a bell rings an angel gets his wings"
> Its a wonderful life.
> 1946


Great quote, but is it sf?


----------



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 25, 2016)

"SMEG HEAD"
Red Dwarf TV Show (UK)


----------



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 25, 2016)

dask said:


> Great quote, but is it sf?


It's about a man that wishes he'd never been born and a visitor from the sky transports him to an alternative universe in which he was never a part of.
OK, Clarance maybe just an angel that hasnt won his wings yet. If that not SF then I dont know what is.


----------



## dask (Mar 25, 2016)

True, I just thought it was fantasy. Same thing I guess come to think of it.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 25, 2016)

Probably been mentioned before but: "I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that."


----------



## Vince W (Mar 25, 2016)

A towel, it says, is about the most massively useful thing an interstellar hitchhiker can have.
      -_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
_
It's like a cross between food and bowel surgery.
      -_Red Dwarf_


----------



## galanx (Mar 26, 2016)

"In the pipe, five by five"

I thought it was just me, but apparently it's quite popular.

"I know where I came from—but where did all you zombies come from?"

"It's a cookbook!"


----------



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 26, 2016)

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 26, 2016)

Space. The final frontier...

You know the rest.


----------



## michaelhall2007 (Mar 27, 2016)

"We came in peace for all mankind"
Independence Day


----------



## gdoc (Mar 27, 2016)

Open the pod bay doors, Hal...


----------



## galanx (Apr 18, 2016)

One about science fiction:


> “If the Holy Bible was printed as an Ace Double”, an editor once remarked, “it would be cut down to two 20,000-word halves with the Old Testament retitled as ‘Master of Chaos’ and the New Testament as ‘The Thing With Three Souls.’”
> — Charles McGrath, New York Times, May 6, 2007



Another crusty old editor from a literary magazine in Vancouver: "You're a true poet of the streets, and I intend to see you stay that way."


----------



## nzreader (Apr 21, 2016)

Hasta la vista...baby...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (Apr 21, 2016)

A robot must never harm a human being, or through inaction . . .


----------



## SilentRoamer (Apr 21, 2016)

One of my favourites:

*“Are you a storyteller, Thomas Covenant?"
Absently he replied, "I was, once."
"And you gave it up? Ah, that is as sad a tale in three words as any you might have told me. But a life without a tale is like a sea without salt. How do you live?"
... Unconsciously, he clenched his fist over his ring. "I live."
"Another?" Foamfollower returned. "In two words, a story sadder than the first. Say no more -- with one word you will make me weep.” 
― **Stephen R. Donaldson*

I always just found it really evocative and sad. Foamfollower is just awesome.


----------



## Nick B (Apr 21, 2016)

The entire script of Aliens, the most quotable film ever made. But, my favourite -

'What are we supposed to use? Judo? What if they ain't got arms?'


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 23, 2016)

"You're here because you know something. What you know you can't explain, but you feel it. You've felt it your entire life, that there's something wrong with the world. You don't know what it is, but it's there, like a splinter in your mind, driving you mad." - Morpheus, The Matrix

psik


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 23, 2016)

*Indiana**: Meet me at Omar's. Be ready for me. I'm going after that truck. 
*
*Sallah**: How? 
*
*Indiana**: I don't know, I'm making this up as I go! *

All during my working life, I used to say that I followed the Indiana Jones school of management principles, i.e., "making it up as I go".


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Sep 23, 2016)

michaelhall2007 said:


> "We came in peace for all mankind"
> Independence Day



"Hiyah, pal! I trade with you my mind!"


----------



## ErikB (Oct 11, 2016)

Wrath of Khan.
"I shall chase him 'round the moons of Nibia, and 'round the Antares Maelstrom, and to perdition's flames before I give him up!"

Star Trek The Undiscovered Country.
"You've not heard Shakespeare until you've heard in original Klingon!"

Space balls.
"I'm a mog! Half man, half dog. I'm my own best friend!"

Conan the Barbarian.
"Now they will know why they are afraid of the darkness! Now they will know why they fear the night!"

Star Wars Episode 4.
"She may not look like much but she's got where it counts kid!"

Star Wars Episode 5.
"I love you!"
"I know..."

BSG.
"Frakking toasters!"

Marvin the Martian.
"I'm going to blow up the Earth. It obstructs my view of Venus!"

Heavy Metal.
"Don't worry Charlie, I've got an angle!"

Tron.
"I shouldn't have written all those tank programs!"

Waterworld.
"Hey hey hey! YouYou said you wouldn't kill me!"
"Aw geeze! Did I say I wouldn't kill him? Anyone? Did I?... Aw Hell, (handing the gun to one of his guys to kill the pleading prisoner) I might have, I might have..."

The 300.
"We shall darken the sky with our arrows!"
"Then we will fight in the dark!"

Braveheart.
"Yup, didn't I tell ya? It MY island! Mine!"

Robin Hood Men in Tights.
"What makes you so special?"
"Because unlike other Robin Hoods before me, I can speak in an authentic British accent!"

Troy.
"Of all the heroes most loved by the Gods I hate him (Achilles) the most!"

Pitch Black.
"Did not know who was f*ckin' with!"

Blade Runner.
"Do you think I'd be working at a place like this if I could afford a real snake?"

Monty Python Quest for the Holy Grail.
"What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?"


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 11, 2016)

Tears in Rain speech Blade Runner:

_"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears...in...rain. Time to die."

Rutger Hauer is often given credit with just improvising this by cutting out a large section and adding "tears in rain" - it really is one of the greatest death soliloquys ever._


----------

